# Filshie Clip Question



## lorrib (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question regarding the occlusion of fallopian tubes by Filshie Clip during a C-section.  My concern is that while the code for the occlusion (58615) exists, there is no code for this procedure during a c-section.  CPT code 58611 is an add on code for the ligation or transection of fallopian tubes when done at the time of cesarean delivery but I don't believe I can use this code for an occlusion by Filshie clip.  Can anyone else offer any advice for this scenario?  I was thinking of using modifier 52 (reduced service) with 58615 but I am uncertain.  BCBS will not pay for 58615 when the patient is an inpatient (POS 21) they indicate a prior auth is needed.  

IS ANYONE ELSE having a problem with this issue?

Please advise.

Thank you,
Lorri


----------

